# please help with XCLIO A380BK



## xsytrance (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I just purchased the XCLIO A380 case from newegg.com, but the front fan will not spin. Both the side fan and the rear fan are spinning just fine, but the front one will not spin or light up. 

Is there a detailed guide available anywhere to show me if I am doing something wrong? I noticed that none of the fans connect to the motherboard, can any of you please confirm that information for me? 

Can you also confirm the following; the rear fan and side fan connect to each other, and then connect to the power supply. The front fan only has one cable that connects to the power supply. There are three other cables coming out of the front, but they are for the HDD LED, POWER SWITCH, and RESET SWITCH. Is this correct?

I'd really appreciate any help here as I refuse to believe it was shipped to me broken and really really don't want to have to send it back. Thanks guys.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to TPU...

sounds like a dead fan, newegg will ask you to send the while case back.  You could probably get newegg pay all postage but still a pain in the butt.

Maybe you could take the fan apart and repair it but that depends on whats wrong with it.


Post all your Computer details so others from here can help you.


----------



## xsytrance (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the reply. Here are my specs:

-XCLIO A380BK Fully Black High Gloss Finish SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Case
-ASUS P5Q Pro LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard 
-Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570 
-PNY GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
-OCZ Platinum Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000)
-Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
-RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-530SS 530W ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Modular Modular LED Power Supply - Retail
-LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black IDE Model DH-20A4P-08

Sigh.... I guess it really is just a broken fan. I was hoping maybe I missed a connector somewhere since I put it together late last night.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 23, 2008)

xsytrance said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. Here are my specs:
> 
> -XCLIO A380BK Fully Black High Gloss Finish SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Case
> -ASUS P5Q Pro LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
> ...



Well of course one of the wires could be broken,  for example a bad solder point.  You could take the fan apart and see if you see any thing.  But even if you did find a bad contact you would need a soldering iron and a few other things that will set you back more than a good fan would.


----------



## xsytrance (Sep 23, 2008)

it's actually pretty difficult to get to the fan because of the way the case is designed. I'll take a look at it one more time tonight and see what I can do. Thanks a lot for the help. I'm thinking of just getting a refund and getting the "El Diablo" case; pretty similar to this one.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 23, 2008)

xsytrance said:


> it's actually pretty difficult to get to the fan because of the way the case is designed. I'll take a look at it one more time tonight and see what I can do. Thanks a lot for the help. I'm thinking of just getting a refund and getting the "El Diablo" case; pretty similar to this one.



As long as it does the job. The ThermalTake Armor is much better IMO.


----------



## xsytrance (Oct 10, 2008)

So here's the update: I got an RMA from Newegg, but they tried to charge me 40 bucks for sending the case back, which is almost 40% of the price I paid for the case. I kinda complained about it, so they sent me a free shipping label instead. 

So now I just got the case back and guess what? The front fan spins fine now, but now the side fan doesnt work! Lol, what luck, huh? The lights on it light up, but it just wont spin. There doesn't seem to be anything obstructing it from spinning, and I even tried giving it a little manual help, but still nothing.

Now, I noticed that this time there's an extra 4-pin cable coming out of this side fan  that looks like it plugs into the mobo, except its really really short. After struggling to get it into the mobo, I try to turn my system on, it comes on for a split second, then shuts down. I plugged it into CHA2_FAN, by the way. I then tried plugging it into PWR_FAN and I got the same results, system comes on for less than a second then powers off. 

Does anyone know if that 4-pin cable actually powers the fan? Or is it just for controlling and monitoring the fan via the mobo/bios?

Thankfully, this fan is actually accessible so I can replace it manually. Any thoughts or help from anyone would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Trance. I actually own the same case you bought. So I know my way around it pretty well. That extra little cable coming out of the side fan, should be(if its the one I think you talking about), the variable fan speed controller cable. This cable should have a spot towards the back of the case, near the silver card expansion slots under motherboard outside port, with another cable inside one of the expansion card slots. Just plug those in and that will allow you to control the speed of the fan, which is set to 0 RPM. And once you have the connected then all you have to do is turn up the fan speed and it should start spinning. If that doesn't work then just respond.


----------



## xsytrance (Jan 10, 2010)

*Exile Chavez*

Wow, I really appreciate the response, but I made that post back in October of that year. Since then, i realized that my side fan was defective, and just ended up buying a fan (with red LEDs) from somewhere else and installing it myself. Ever since then, I haven't had any problems. Thanks though!


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 11, 2010)

No problem.


----------

